# Cirque du Soleil summer 2014



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

My wife and I are visiting Toronto, Montreal and Quebec, in that order starting 17/08/2014, and finishing 04/09/2014. I would like to find out the tour dates for the "Cirque du Soleil" to see if the show is on at any of these destinations during this time. I've tried to find the tour dates on-line but gave up in frustration. I shouldn't have to join some ticket agency web-site!!
Perhaps someone could point me towards say a tourism website for these towns that might just be promoting themselves.........

Thanks in advance, John


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Try:- Cirque du Soleil Toronto, ON | Buy Tickets


----------



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Try:- Cirque du Soleil Toronto, ON | Buy Tickets


Thank you for your prompt reply but I've tried that, you create an account, then you get ALL shows, none of which are of any interest!

You just can't select "Cirque du Soleil" on it's own from all the other rubbish!!!!

In the meantime, your phone wakes you up all night with mail messages for stuff you're not interested in; I've unsubscribed!!!!!!

Thanks again though, sorry for the little rant, nothing personal !!!!!!!

John


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Cirque du Soleil | Discover Our Shows, Tour Plan & Buy Tickets Online


----------



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

colchar said:


> Cirque du Soleil | Discover Our Shows, Tour Plan & Buy Tickets Online


Thank you for your prompt reply!

Like the previous responder, this link directs you to "Cirque Club"

I've already tried, without a shred of success to find what I wanted in the original post. You would think, like I did that this would take you right there where you wanted to be. 

All the links like the one above end up at "Cirque Club" PLEASE, NO MORE CIRQUE CLUB!!!!!!! until someone can actually prove that it works then simply copy and paste an extract from their list. 

Thanks for now,

John


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You nwat to find out if there are any shows during your visit right? Well simply use the drop down menus at the top of the link I provided. They will take you to shows in those cities. Click on the button and they will show you the date of the show. I just did so and did not have to register for anything.


----------



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

colchar said:


> You nwat to find out if there are any shows during your visit right? Well simply use the drop down menus at the top of the link I provided. They will take you to shows in those cities. Click on the button and they will show you the date of the show. I just did so and did not have to register for anything.


Thank you for your follow-up, and yes, I admit, having persevered, I have found dates for the cities on our trip. Unfortunately, the dates don't align with our trip without some serious back-tracking.
I guess we'll have to try again on another trip.
So, "Auld Yin" if you read this, you were right with your suggestion, it's just that I should have tried harder!

So, at this time, I feel I should close the enquiry and take the opportunity to to thank everyone who read the enquiry and gave it some thoughts.

John


----------

